# Seeking Flexible Gaming Group in Kentuckiana area



## Merlion (Dec 10, 2003)

Greetings. Me and my boyfriend are living in Louisville KY and we wish to find or start a gaming group to join. 
We prefer DnD 3.5 and/or Arcana Unearthed but the most important thing is that it be a flexible group that allows some tinkering with the written material to better fit character concepts. We prefer high fantasy games(but not neccsarily high magic) as oposed to humanecentric/low fantasy factor worlds. We both have a penchant for playing non-PHB races(my boyfriend loves to play Drow and I have a thing for Aasimar). 
We're not big on alignment restrictions (or the Law/Chaos axis of alignment in general), and tend to play characters who are simply Good. 
Also, I am something of an amateur game designer and I'd love to be able to try out some of my stuff. 
If all this sounds good to you and you are a DM/GM seeking to form a group or add more players, feel free to email me.


----------



## Merlion (May 15, 2004)

Bump


----------



## crueldespot (May 20, 2004)

*Hello whoever you are*

You didn't post your email address, Merlion. How can we contact you? 

To find gamers in Louisville, you should try www.louisvillegaming.org


----------



## Merlion (May 22, 2004)

Bleh I thought it was accesible via my profile

Its merlion_emrys@msn.com


----------



## Merlion (May 27, 2004)

Bumpeth.


----------



## Merlion (Jun 14, 2004)

bump again


----------

